# backyard wildlife



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

For some years now there has been a family of blue tongued lizards that live in or around my garage - they love to come to the front roller door because of the warmth radiated from it as it faces the afternoon sun.
The poor things sometimes get quite a shock when I open the roller door - not least those that like to rest their heads on the inside sill of the roller door  have actually physically flipped one end over end doing that :laugh:

This one was very friendly letting me come quite close before giving a perfunctory hiss and flick of its blue tongue - wouldn't stick its tongue out for the camera though :sigh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Those are great shots, ZCM. I find it fascinating to be able to get up close to lizards & snakes... (I have a photo of me holding a tiger snake in WA - I will look for it among the thousands of prints in dozens of boxes!)


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Wonderful photos Zulu, with excellent detail ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm jealous again .. have only managed to get close to a lizard a few times and never close enough to get such fine detail .. wonderful shots ..


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

thanks all - @ DF these are pretty slow moving lizards, very laid back :laugh: the ones around my place look pretty well fed and, though there are a number of pet dogs and cats around, seem to be unscathed. I sometimes have 2-3 at the shed door in summer, just sunning themselves and occasionally giving a hiss and/or ambling off if I walk too close.


----------

